

My experience at Denny's and three rules for success - mikemainguy
http://mikemainguy.blogspot.com/2010/12/my-experience-at-dennys-and-three-rules.html

======
unshift
why not just up and leave as soon as you decide it's taking way too long and
are upset, and it's clear they're having issues? you'd have cut your losses
and gotten out of there around 9:45 or 10.

instead, you had a horrible experience, paid full price for your breakfast,
and were probably so upset you stiffed the server on the tip and then
complained about it on your blog under the guise of "tips for success".

instead of waiting for a manager to come by and placate you with
"transparency" and "honesty" about breakfast, and eventually dismiss you, just
get up and leave. you know, like decisive adults do.

------
antonioe
4th Rule. Don't go to Denny's. Much better mom and pop establishments probably
just a car ride away.

------
metal
You got exactly what you asked for. You knew something was wrong before you
were even seated, then you ignored the "6 other tables" being served before
you and continued to sit there waiting for who knows what. You have only
yourself to blame for this experience.

Protip: If a restaurant jerks you around, LEAVE.

